# Help with wheel spin?



## shane (Dec 17, 2007)

I just broke out my old Tyco Clementine that I haven't used since I was about 10 (circa 1979). Unfortunately the engine wasn't working. While it's being repaired I picked up a Bachmann Chattanooga set for around the Xmas tree. It only has 5 cars, but the engine wheels spin at spots when all cars are on. The track is on the floor, but I live in an old farmhouse so it may be slightly uneven. Is there a way to gain traction?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...the best way to gain traction is to add weight to the engine---specifically over the powered wheels. I use egg sinkers purchased at Wal-Mart in 1/4 oz increments and flattened with a hammer. Using 5 minute epoxy, I add it in balanced amounts to the body shell on both sides and above the drive 'til I get traction. Too much and you can smoke the motor, about an ounce is all you should need.


----------



## shane (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the info.!*

Thanks. I'll give that a try. You'd think they would just make the engine a little heavier to begin with.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The bane of the hobby is the cheap trainset. I believe more folks are turned off to it by those than all other reasons combined. I recently repowered an IHC American Orient Express set for a friend when they found it could not pull the six car train that came with it...sigh...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Try some LGB if you are concerned about weight  

They are almost too heavy!!

Or just get some lead weights from the hobby shop and try and fit them in the loco


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, TR, there's something to be said for a scale big enough to double as a food processor.


----------



## shane (Dec 17, 2007)

*Thanks for the help, one more question...*

The box to this set (Bachmann Chattanooga) says 'working smoke' yet there is no reference to it in the instructions and it didn't come with smoke oil. I'm assuming that I need to get some oil and put a few drops down the stack, but before doing so I thought I'd consult those whose know.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm, if you have some smoke oil it won't hurt to put a drop or two down there and see what happens.

But it's odd that the instructions don't mention it.


----------



## XavierJ123 (Dec 30, 2007)

You might check your Bachmann box again. There should be a small vile of liquid smoke in there somewhere. Perhaps you just overlooked it or it fell out unnoticed and rolled under the chair when you were opening the box. It's funny how parts have a mind of their own and will run off and hide somewhere. I keep a bright flash light nearby and hunt them suckers down. If that fails, contact Bachmann and see if they will send you a free vile of liqid smoke.


----------

